# Any suggestions for a drug-store daily conditioner?



## Maris Crane (Feb 25, 2011)

For fine, dry, coloured hair? Well, it's happened. L'Oreal seems to have DC'd my HG, cheap conditioner and replaced it with some new line. I know the new stuff is on sale, but I'm looking to branch out. If worst comes to worst... I'll guess I'll just go for Klorane? Anyone got any favourites? No Pantene Pro V or Aussie 3 Minute Miracle suggestions, please!


----------



## llehsal (Feb 25, 2011)

I know Dove has some really good ones.  They are reasonably priced I think.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 25, 2011)

Garnier conditioner from it's Damage line is awesome, I used it for several months and it really restored my hair. I would still be using it, but I switched to something that was more for colored hair.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 26, 2011)

I second the Garnier line


----------



## magosienne (Feb 27, 2011)

Dove. Stay away from Klorane ! Very bad stuff, whenever i tried one of their products the feeling i had of them is dried out hair, and unfinished formulas. Considering the price they charge, you can find something better elsewhere.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 27, 2011)

> Dove. Stay away from Klorane ! Very bad stuff, whenever i tried one of their products the feeling i had of them is dried out hair, and unfinished formulas. Considering the price they charge, you can find something better elsewhere.


 eh, I quite like the Chamomile &amp; dry shampoo...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm using Pantene right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But have used the Garnier Fructis for colored hair and like that one. My sister uses the Garnier Fructis Sleek and wow, does her hair shine!

The drugstore brand that I've seen the most positive reviews for is the Herbal Essence Color Me Happy, for color treated hair, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## janetgriselle (Mar 19, 2011)

I used to use John Frieda's Brillant Brunette. It worked fine for me until I decided to dye my hair. Then I switched to Biolage.


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 20, 2011)

I have dry, fine colored hair too and I keep trying other conditioners but keep coming back to Tres Semme thermal recovery. Nothing seems to moisturize and soften my hair as well. It makes my hair so silky and is only around $4.


----------



## ZsaZsa (Mar 21, 2011)

my favorite is Hello Hydration by Herbal Essense, so far it's the only thing that works on my hair and my hair has been through alot.


----------



## Kitytize (Mar 28, 2011)

Lately, I've been using Herbal Essences color me happy conditioner for color-treated hair. I don't mind it at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DirtyFlirty (Mar 28, 2011)

Garnier Fructis Triple nutrition Fortifying  cream conditioner


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes I second Herbal Essence I am using the long term relationship atm and love that it smells like rasberries. My hair is shiny and feels great so it's as good as the salon brands in my books!!


----------



## xjackie83 (Mar 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have dry, fine colored hair too and I keep trying other conditioners but keep coming back to Tres Semme thermal recovery. Nothing seems to moisturize and soften my hair as well. It makes my hair so silky and is only around $4.


 I'm a big Tresumme fan as well.  Also major love to Infusium 23.  It's the only conditioner that stops my hair from getting those annoying tangles around the nape of my neck.


----------



## cara-s (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Herbal Essences as well! I really love the Yes to Cucumbers shampoo and conditioner. It's formulated for processed hair...and it goes towards a good cause! YAY!


----------



## Rolita (Apr 11, 2011)

I really liked the Say Yes to Carrots conditioner, it's gentle and not too thick for everyday use.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeesh, gotta say you're missing out on the new Pantene line, that's exactly what I was gonna suggest! I don't know if you have tried the new formulas... the old ones were "meh" at best for me, but the new volume boosting shampoo/conditioner for coloured hair works AWESOME for me. Just a thought!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Other than that I like the L'Oreal Everpure volumizing one!


----------



## Kansaseq (Jul 15, 2011)

Pantene always dries my hair out badly. I've been using Nexxus Color Ensure, which at $13 a bottle isn't cheap, but it's excellent for color treated hair. It's the only thing that keeps my hair from turning to straw, and you can get it at Walmart.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jul 15, 2011)

I agree w/Pantene.. its the only conditioner that I dont need a TON of to even work through my hair.. its thicker.. and those other thinner conditioners.. my hair will eat up and spit back out.  For leave ins though.. I love Garnier Fructis.. Idk.. I guess my hair gets a lot of tangles lol.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh I had to stop using Dove.. it was one of the thinner type conditioners that didnt want to work w/my hair but I liked it a lot..


----------



## starwberry (Jul 24, 2011)

i've been using herbal essence's hydralicious shampoo and conditioner for almost 2 years now and my hair has honestly never looked better. i used to have a problem with super dry, poofy hair because my hair is also fine, and i colored it for years so it was all damaged. but it's soooo much better now

i also LOVE garnier fructis' sleek and shine serum, also helps out with poofiness... but i digress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i definitely recommend herbal essence hydralicious conditioner to help with dry hair


----------



## kriishu (Jan 28, 2013)

I really like Aussie Moist shampoo! It's really cheap and sometimes I don't even use a conditioner when I'm lazy


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 28, 2013)

The best drugstore conditioner I've found is Herbal Essences Honey I'm Strong. It's AH-MAZING!

If you don't have thick/coarse hair though it'll probably be too heavy for you.


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 3, 2013)

If you have a Costco membership, I've been really pleased with the huge bottle of Kirkland Moisture Conditioner I picked up there. (Kirkland is Costco's store brand, so I don't think you can buy it anywhere else.)


----------

